# [Verkaufe] PS3 Spiel



## bmwboyxx7 (7. März 2009)

Hallo, da ich keine Zeit zum zocken habe verkaufe ich mein fast neuwertiges PS3 Spiel, FARCRY 2. Das Spiel wurde nur 2-3 mal gespielt und hat daher keinerlei gebrauchspuren...


Warte auf eure gute Angebote. Versandkosten betragen 2,50€


----------



## bmwboyxx7 (11. März 2009)

push


----------

